# Happiness box



## Spanglyboo (May 18, 2014)

I need some help and hope I can find some advise here! I just thought someone here may have had some advise in the past!

A friend has a relative who is 9 and recently their life has been turned upside down as it has come to light that they has been getting badly treated. They are now a very unhappy child blaming themselves for the situation they are in and they won't talk about it. My friend has got the child to talk her horse as he is a good listener and the child is blaming themselves for the situation. It's not their fault at all it is the fault of the adult who has behaved terribly


I would like to put together a box for the child that can be theirs. What can I put in it? The child is getting a bit passed around at the moment between relatives but that will hopefully change 

I was thinking of some pjs, a nice fluffy blanket, fluffy socks. All to make the child feel cosy and warm! A book that they may draw pics in or write how they are feeling

What else can I put in? I can't really find anything on the Internet to advise me. The child is a very unhappy child at the moment and I don't know what else to do


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

stickers? pencils with their name on? book of activities to do on a rainy day? craft kit to keep them busy? it's a really lovely idea. i was trying to think of what i liked at that age but the world has changed so much! but i think things to keep them from getting bored is good as when we are at a loose end we worry most.


----------



## Spanglyboo (May 18, 2014)

Thanks!

I've been trying to get some pencils with names on but delivery dates are a bit tricky now!

Stickers is a great idea and craft stuff!  I'm off to B&M tomorrow as they have some lovely blankets in


----------



## VAN6 (Jan 22, 2013)

Happy, cheerful films, a colouring book (they're all the rage now for adults so could have a more grown up one, as they're 9 years old), bulbs/seeds to grow their own pot of winter/spring flowers, little baking set, jigsaw puzzle, story books, slippers, dressing gown, teddy, chocolate/sweets, a cup/mug, bath bombs.

A lovely thing for you to do. Poor little boy or girl-my heart goes out to them. I hope they'll be settled soon so they can start enjoying being a 9 year old again.

Sending my love to them and you xx


----------

